# Choke Question



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought a box of the new Federal Flite Control Turkey loads and i was wandering what choke i should use. I know the Black Cloud will hit geese hard at 50-60 yards with a modified should i use that or a super full?


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

It's not so much the brand. There are several good brands, the size of the choke matters more. It depends on which size shot you bought. If you use larger shot like 4's or 5's, then you want a full choke, if you plan to use 6's then the super full's pattern well. I use a .655 constriction with #6's in my Benelli. I would try a .675 or larger for #5's and larger.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I forgot my lead this year but had a box of 3 1/2 bbb in my pickup from last year goose season, it worked like a charm out of a modified choke for this years turkey.


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a primos jellyhead for my 12 ga. and it works great.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

After a couple of shots the full choke works wonders for the shell. I was just wandering since it has that wad that stays with the shot longer.
Thanks for the replys


----------

